# Kona seatpost size



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My Jake the snake frame came today. It is sweet, but it had an odd seatpost size. The post installed was a 27.0. I took it out without tightening the clamp as not to damage it if the wrong size came with it. Any Jake owners have some insight? Here is a picture of it!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*27.2*

My Jake the Snake from a few years back has a 27.2 post and I believe that it still is speced with a 27.2. Take it to a shop and they should be able to give you a definative answer or at least have a 27.2 that you can try in there.

Hope this helps.
Scott


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I just pulled the posts...*

...on a '00 JtS and '01 Major Jake; both are 27.0. I don't know when they made the change in spec, but it's conceivable/likely your '02 has the right size. If it doesn't slip in the seat tube, why worry?


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

*www.kona.dk*

www.kona.dk has all the tech info for each year (about halfway down the first page).


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

spookyload said:


> My Jake the snake frame came today. It is sweet, but it had an odd seatpost size. The post installed was a 27.0. I took it out without tightening the clamp as not to damage it if the wrong size came with it. Any Jake owners have some insight? Here is a picture of it!


They list it as 27.2 on their website.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

It's 27.0

I have a 2000 JTS that uses a 27.0 seatpost.

Are you looking for a Thomson 27.0 seat post by any chance?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Darn!!! Now the quest to find a 27.0 post that doesn't weigh a ton like the Koski post that came with it, but still has some setback. Maybe american classic.Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Exar (Dec 9, 2004)

My '04 Jake the Snake (it says Major Jake, but it's a standard Easton Ultralite tubed frame) uses a 27.2 diameter seatpost. I don't think that the 0.1mm on each side of the post are going to make that much of a difference.


----------



## DavidK (Feb 26, 2004)

*Let me know which one you buy*



spookyload said:


> Darn!!! Now the quest to find a 27.0 post that doesn't weigh a ton like the Koski post that came with it, but still has some setback. Maybe american classic.Thanks for the replys.


I want to replace the 27.00 post on my Jake also. David K


----------

